# 2010 Lone Star Working Dog & Hunter's Expo



## Cindy Gomez (Feb 15, 2010)

This event will be held in Hallettsville, TX March 6 & 7. This is the 4th annual year but the first year we have included the working dogs. There will be speaker/ demonstrators on various working dog and hunting topics. Several vendor/ exhibitors and other fun attractions for family. We would love to have everyone come out and enjoy the expo. Maybe if you are interested you will want to be involved in next year's event!


----------



## Kristi Siggers (May 27, 2009)

what is the address for where this is taking place. Would love to come.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Is this a competition or just a seminar?


----------

